# Coralife t5no 30"



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

So I am on my third one of these fixtures since February 4th. The first one lasted 2 months and the second only 2 weeks. Is there anything other than quality that could be causing them to fail? Both times the 6700k bulb just wouldn't light and both bulbs had a dark black band at the end. Is this a fixture issue, a bulb issue or something else? I run it on a timer for 10 hours a day.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Where did you buy the fixtures? I've had a similar problem with fixtures I bought from a retailer online, but they were only $35 a pop. I have bought one from a LFS for double the price in the past and had the bubls last me for years with no problems at all. A friend of mine has also bought the fixtures from a LFS and has had no problems.

The online retailer shipped me several replacement fixtures and each one of them had their bulbs burn out within a few months. The bulbs also get the black ends pretty quickly. I figured I'd save money buying 2 $35 fixtures instead of one $70 fixture, but with all the bulb replacing I've had to do I haven't saved much. I'm giving up on flourescent fixtures because of these actually, I'm gonna try my hand at DIY led.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought it from my lfs. They are awesome there and stand behind what they sell. They have swapped it for me every time. I'm just trying to figure out what the problem might be so I can work out a long term solution if this is just as good as it is gonna get for this fixture.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

From my experience it is a problem with the fixtures, possibly the ballasts. I have replaced the bulbs several times and they keep burning out.


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I have had my Coralife T5HO running about 11 hours a day for a week. No problems yet (fingers crossed).


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i am on my second fixture 30t5no since feb. i got mine online, and the first time i turned it on, the 6700k bulb burnt out! with the black spots on the end...so i called up the place i got it from and they sent me a new fixture (because they didn't have anymore 30' 6700k bulbs in stock.)

the new one came in a different box but was the same fixture. the 67000k bulb in that one lasted a month before burning out with same black spots as on the my first fixture.

i run my light about 11hrs a day.

so currently i have two color max bulbs in the fixture because i have been having trouble finding a 30' 6700k bulb


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, I sure hope I don't have the same luck as you.....Coralife is a big brand, you wouldn't think they would have this many issues with a particular lighting fixture. I wonder if they have the same issue with the HO fixtures. I have heard of them overheating though....mine gets pretty warm, but never "Hot." I had a Current fixture for a couple years with no issues at all, I thought I was getting a better brand when I chose Coralife over Current this time, but I guess maybe the grass is not greener on this side? I swear if this light goes out, I am returning it and just buying a fixture from Catalina. I might do that anyway, so I have one at the house in case the Coralife goes out. I don't want my Glosso to pay the price for my bad judgement.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you emailed Coralife or called their toll-free customer support number?

There may be something they can do for you. I just had some bulbs burn out too quickly and they sent me replacements.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

So far my awesome lfs has taken care of me thankfully. I think it just a bad batch of bulbs.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> So far my awesome lfs has taken care of me thankfully. I think it just a bad batch of bulbs.


 
I hope that's all your problem is, I've replaced bulbs on different fixtures and still had them burn out. Ive gone through about 5 or 6 of these guys, and every one of them burned out bulbs prematurely. Makes me think the problem is somehow with the fixtures because I sourced bulbs from a few different places.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

I believe there is an inherent design flaw with the 30" T5NO fixture. I've used other T5NO Coralife fixtures (24", 48") and have not had any problems in 3 years.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

What do you think the flaw is?


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have these hooked up to any kind of surge protector, or just straight into the wall/timer?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

My coralife t5no 30" went out recently (lasted about a year). It appeared that the Colormax bulb touched the plastic window b/c there is a spot on the window that looks as if it melted deformed and re-cooled. I pulled out the bulb and there is a pin sized hole in the bulb at the spot where it would have been touching the plastic melted spot. My fixture was plugged into a timer, which is plugged into a power strip (not sure if its surge protected)

I tried running the light on one bulb and it doesn't seem to work. unless my other bulb is burned out as well. 

Is there a way to tell for sure if my other bulb is burned out, without hooking it up to a fixture?

I would like to at least test the fixture somehow before spending money on bulbs. I might just take the light to the store with me and ask a sale rep if I can stick a couple bulbs in it to see if the fixture still works. Trouble is finding a store that sales any 30" t5NO not to mention 6700ks

At any rate if the fixture is dead, or bulbs are going to cost alot I will probably switch the tank to vertically hung CFLs in work lights like I have on my other tanks.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> Do you have these hooked up to any kind of surge protector, or just straight into the wall/timer?


I am plugged into a timer and then into a power strip. It has some surge protection, but nothing stellar.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> Do you have these hooked up to any kind of surge protector, or just straight into the wall/timer?



i'm straight into the wall, no surge protector, nothing. never has been plugged through anything else


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine were all plugged into a timer, then a surge protector.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

When I hear of repeated fluorescent fixture failures (and I've heard of several) or repeated computer power issues, I suspect the circuit. 
Do you happen to live in an old house that may not have proper grounding or proper wiring at every outlet? Or a fuse box with less than a dozen fuses?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in a newer house. No trouble in the rest of the place or with items on that same circuit.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

my complex was built in 2004


----------



## mistern2005 (Nov 20, 2006)

Same fixture, same problem. Even got replacement fixtures from Coralife and they are doing the same thing.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so I went to a new lfs (new to me but super old in town) and i bought a new 6700k, the price sticker was dated 09, and the buld has no date on it...I wonder how this will work out lol. today is day two with that bulb on the fixture, so far so good.

i also emailed corallife about this. i may end up calling tomorrow, i get pretty impatient.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Coralife addressed the 30" fixture issue last year, after several dozen folks experienced similar issues.

Which is why I suggested Coralife/Central customer service be contacted. It's possible everyone is getting old units instead of those that have the kinks worked out.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'm pretty sure Coralife addressed the 30" fixture issue last year, after several dozen folks experienced similar issues.
> 
> Which is why I suggested Coralife/Central customer service be contacted. It's possible everyone is getting old units instead of those that have the kinks worked out.


I bet you're right. I'll see if I can find an mfg date on mine tonight. So far my newest one is hanging in there, but only 3 days in so far. I need to hit you up for some nomnoms too as soon as the Mrs. lets me back off my wallet again.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha - I need to make more. Everyone keeps buying me out so I don't even have a stash for myself!

But really - I was in the same run-around situation with a fixture last year until I realized the units I was buying from the LFS were junk. Finally got mine replaced by Coralife/Central and bought another online and haven't had a problem since. Though, those Colormax bulbs are awful and always burn out in like five seconds. Gross coloration, too, in my opinion. I would ditch them before turning the fixture on. Just replace them with another 6700K bulb.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i like the colormax bulb lol. i had two running while i was trying to find a a 30" 6700k bulb locally. looked really cool when i moved the light to the front half of the tank. against that dark dim light background and everything popped. it was pretty cool.

when they fixed the issue did they change the box? because the first one i got came in an older looking box, and the replacement fixture came in a "re-designed" box.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure on the box redesign. I am admittedly impatient and will rip a package open like woah when it arrives.

But the newer design still has one flaw: that cheap-o acrylic splash guard will still melt in a hearbeat if the colormax bulb overheats and burns out.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i am too but, it was drastic from light almost pastel colors to the dark blue and black it has now.

so thats why the acrlyic thing is so weak in the center and strong on the ends where the bulb was basically dead.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so week later i have still not gotten a response to my email, so as i am typing i am on hold waiting someone to answer to the phone. apparently corallife is part of a huge corp


Edit: they answered when i posted this. the guy said to send him a copy of my invoice and he would send me new fixtures. he thinks they are overdriving the bulbs.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

In the last year, my friend and I have had MULTIPLE failures of the coralife t5no fixtures, both in 30" and 36" lengths. Changing bulbs does nothing. In every case, when you flip the switch, the light will briefly flicker (so brief you wouldn't see if you weren't closely watching) the it goes dark. Between that and the abysmal PAR readings we got off of them, we both finally gave up on them and got different lights. Sorry you're having issues, but it definitely seems to be a widespread problem with this brand.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh, the same situation happened to me. Emailed customer support with no response for a week. Got impatient and decided to call them as well. I was transferred to their customer support, but no one ever answered my call. In fact it was dead silence the entire time, no waiting room music or anything. Finally I decided to give a product review and that's when I got my response.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

On hold waiting for someone in customer service to pick up. I'm not sure if I still have my invoice from where I purchased the light. If I don't and they don't replace it I will probably just forget it and switch to CFLs in work lights like my other tanks.

Well no one ever picked up the operator said that the department was short handed today. Anyway, left a message for them to call me back, we will see if that ever happens.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> On hold waiting for someone in customer service to pick up. I'm not sure if I still have my invoice from where I purchased the light. If I don't and they don't replace it I will probably just forget it and switch to CFLs in work lights like my other tanks.
> 
> Well no one ever picked up the operator said that the department was short handed today. Anyway, left a message for them to call me back, we will see if that ever happens.


 
lol i got sick of waiting on hold for that pet place to pick up. i left them a message to call me back cus i lost my invoice from them and need them to email me another one, so i left a message, no call back yet lol. i'm not to shocked :-/.

this is becoming more of a hassel then i feel like the light is worth....at this rate i will end up with a million 30' T5NOs because everyones answer is to just send me another fixture.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Aquatic Delight said:


> lol i got sick of waiting on hold for that pet place to pick up. i left them a message to call me back cus i lost my invoice from them and need them to email me another one, so i left a message, no call back yet lol. i'm not to shocked :-/.
> 
> this is becoming more of a hassel then i feel like the light is worth....at this rate i will end up with a million 30' T5NOs because everyones answer is to just send me another fixture.


I went straight to the manufacturer, I didn't bother calling the store I bought it from. I figured if I went through the store it would be less likely they would send me the update model.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm on my 4th one of these in 3 weeks from Amazon. All bulbs turn black in 1-2 days then die. I have several other coralife fixtures in the 24 in length that are great. This one is just plain aweful.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm... i was planning to get a 36" T5NO from Coralife, guess I better go back to do more research. Any other alternative for 36" T5NO (I don't want HO)? Even the one bulb version.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

randyl: Please read these threads carefully. They're mostly (this one, specifically) about the 30" fixture having problems - specifically, older model units. All other sizes rarely have problems.

Those who have had problems with old units that get new replacements (not just older models that their LFS have on-hand - but replacements from Coralife) don't have problems.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

are u guys buying the old coralife t5?

well ...stop buying it if you have problem.

get the aqueon brand which has been remodle from the original coralife.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Central Aquatics still manufactures both the Aqueon and Coralife fixtures. One hasn't replaced the other.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> randyl: Please read these threads carefully. They're mostly (this one, specifically) about the 30" fixture having problems - specifically, older model units. All other sizes rarely have problems.
> 
> Those who have had problems with old units that get new replacements (not just older models that their LFS have on-hand - but replacements from Coralife) don't have problems.


Yes, I did read it carefully and post #30 mentioned 36" has the same issue. As I'll be picking one up in the states (I'm in Canada) so I want to be extra careful.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> I went straight to the manufacturer, I didn't bother calling the store I bought it from. I figured if I went through the store it would be less likely they would send me the update model.


i called corallife , but they want a copy of my invoice inorder to replace it. so i have to deal with that pet place to get it, because i lost it.




Hmoobthor said:


> are u guys buying the old coralife t5?
> 
> well ...stop buying it if you have problem.
> 
> get the aqueon brand which has been remodle from the original coralife.



well if i had known that this was problem when i bought it i wouldn't have bought it duh! but in all of my searches for reviews this issue never reared its ugly head.


----------



## s_s (Feb 15, 2012)

I have two of these lights, one I bought 5 years ago that I've never had an issue with and one I bought two months ago. 

The new one has been through 4 bulbs and I have contacted coralife to try and get a replacement. I'll let you guys know how it goes.



Aquatic Delight said:


> i called corallife , but they want a copy of my invoice inorder to replace it. so i have to deal with that pet place to get it, because i lost it.


Yet another convenience reason to shop for everything online. Emails never disappear.  

Sorry, about your luck.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

s_s said:


> I have two of these lights, one I bought 5 years ago that I've never had an issue with and one I bought two months ago.
> 
> The new one has been through 4 bulbs and I have contacted coralife to try and get a replacement. I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> ...


i did shop on-line, now that i think about it i think i got it through amazon, so the invoice might be there!!!! oh JOY!!!! i have to look now!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Got back in touch with Coralife, said they need a proof of purchase and will send me a replacement. I looked through my email and couldn't find it so I'm hoping I kept the paper copy.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> Got back in touch with Coralife, said they need a proof of purchase and will send me a replacement. I looked through my email and couldn't find it so I'm hoping I kept the paper copy.



where did you buy it? i did infact buy mine from amazon, i went to puchases in the last 6 months, found the light, and they have a link to the invoice. so i copy pasted it into an email.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Aquatic Delight said:


> where did you buy it? i did infact buy mine from amazon, i went to puchases in the last 6 months, found the light, and they have a link to the invoice. so i copy pasted it into an email.


Well I sent myself a link from one email to another and the link was for BigAls.

But I don't recall if I ultimately bought it there or not, I know I got it where ever I could find it cheapest at. 

Checked amazon, didn't buy it there.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Just curious, is Coralife asking you to send them the broken fixture before they will mail you a replacement?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Just curious, is Coralife asking you to send them the broken fixture before they will mail you a replacement?


my understanding from the lady i spoke to was if I couldn't find the receipt I would have to send in the fixture. If I had the proof of purchase then all they would need is that before sending a replacement.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks!


kamikazi said:


> my understanding from the lady i spoke to was if I couldn't find the receipt I would have to send in the fixture. If I had the proof of purchase then all they would need is that before sending a replacement.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Found my purchase receipt, luckily I kept it in my aquarium junk box. I'm going to send it today!

Also, I don't think this has been said yet, but these fixtures have a one year manufacturers warranty.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> Found my purchase receipt, luckily I kept it in my aquarium junk box. I'm going to send it today!
> 
> Also, I don't think this has been said yet, but these fixtures have a one year manufacturers warranty.



i did not know that! no wonder it was so simple to get a new one  i sent my receipt yesterday, and they emailed me back the same day informing me that would be shipping one out  now i'm gonna have 3 of these damn fixtures.....i guess between the broken two i could make one good fixture? hmmm new tank is in the works 




Tiger said:


> Just curious, is Coralife asking you to send them the broken fixture before they will mail you a replacement?


no they have not said anything about sending mine back.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Sent in my info. I also asked if it would be sent with bulbs, since the original came with bulbs. The warranty info on the back of owners manual says lamps aren't included in the warranty, but my thinking is that if the fixture is causing the bulbs to go out I should be getting new bulbs too.

I also asked if it did come with 2 new bulbs if they could install two 6700K instead of the original 1 colormax and 1 6700K. We will see if that flies, if not its no big deal its just my personal preference.

Edit: well the different bulbs are not possible, but at least it comes with new bulbs installed. The lady said it should ship shortly and that I should cut the cord and dispose of the old one.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

I have had the same issue with my 30" T5no light also, I bought other sizes at the same time and have been using them.. All work well but the 30", I replaced the bulbs to check and see if it was the bulbs or what... Well after a few weeks the same thing happened the bulbs burned up.. 
I called yesterday to talk with someone at Coralife and well everyone is correct I stayed on the phone for 15-20 min and had to leave a msg. I just received the phone call from one of there techs.. As long as you have your invoice or receipt and can email it to them he said they would be more than happy to send a replacement out.... So if you guys are having a hard time getting in touch with them here is the direct number to a guy named *Nick Sranske 414-304-2172* if you can't get him through there call the normal 800 number and his ext is 3042172... Hope this helps everyone that is having a issue with there lights....

Just received a email that they are sending the new fixture out.... Pretty fast on handling things I think..Lets see how long it takes to get it in..


----------



## Jetbo (Feb 23, 2012)

For the ones that got replacement fixtures from Coralife has your problems gone away?


----------



## mistern2005 (Nov 20, 2006)

I got a replacement fixture from Coralife which had the same problem. I'm out of replacement bulbs so when these go, I'm switching to a new fixture. It's aggravating to pay good money for stuff that doesn't work well, but lately (for me anyways) Coralife isn't the only one.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

The guy I talked to said to continue doing a claim and they will do something about it.. So I have all my info saved on PC and printed everything out.. I might have gave a small fortune for the light but I will make sure they keep there end of the deal too... One would think if they have this many problems with them they would do something about it... Maybe it takes half of there stock for them to figure it out...lol


----------



## Slippryrock (Mar 15, 2011)

I came here to post a few questions on bulb life for this very fixture and bulb type and found this thread. I have had my 30" for about 5 years or so and i have to frequently replace the 6700 bulb. i'm getting roughly 3 to 4 months out of one before the black bands strike. I feel that since the 10k last for literally years that something is hinky about the fixture in some manor.
After reading this thread i think i need to look elsewhere for a new fixture.
I want to upgrade my lighting but as i understand the same fixture in a HO is too much for a 29.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Slippryrock said:


> After reading this thread i think i need to look elsewhere for a new fixture.
> I want to upgrade my lighting but as i understand the same fixture in a HO is too much for a 29.


The dual T5NO above a 29 provides low to medium light when 0 to 4 inches above the top of tank.
A single T5HO could have the same effect if raised 4 to 12 inches above the top of the tank. A dual T5HO would be medium at 12 inches.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

Pretty quick shipping on the light!! Took a week to send in the invoice for the light and get the new light in the same week... Pretty good, I'm happy with how things went on my end.. Now since it's new and I have a box it's time to sell it..  Gonna make me a home made light, that way I know it will work for what I need it for...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

bushynoseburton said:


> Pretty quick shipping on the light!! Took a week to send in the invoice for the light and get the new light in the same week... Pretty good, I'm happy with how things went on my end.. Now since it's new and I have a box it's time to sell it..  Gonna make me a home made light, that way I know it will work for what I need it for...



lol i was debating the same thing. but i'm thinking since i just picked up a 20L i may just use it on that.....who knows!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

My replacement light came in yesterday. Last night I got it hooks back up. Guess we shall see how it does over time.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

mine came yesterday to. i noticed the wiring to the ballasted looks better, and the fixture as a whole kinda feels more solid to me. we shall see how it does


----------



## zuc (Mar 29, 2012)

So... did they fix the problems? You think it's okay to order again now?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG so i came home from work last night, only to find that my replacement light is no longer working!!!! I'm so frustrated. the thing didn't even make it a month!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

the bulbs and ballast are made over seas. I've use coral life all my life then gave up on them. I started using wave points and giesmanns and love them.. have you thought about hagen or zoomed. 

aquaeon is even starting to make t5 no light fixtures now. they look just like the coral lifes.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have thought about getting a different light, but right now i can't afford it. i was looking into upgrading to the wave point or giesmanns until my hours got cut. i like the corallfe fixture, but i prefer my products work as intended, so I have a feeling i'll be getting a new light fixture when i get a better job.

on the brightside though coral life customer service is very helpful


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> the bulbs and ballast are made over seas. I've use coral life all my life then gave up on them. I started using wave points and giesmanns and love them.. have you thought about hagen or zoomed.
> 
> aquaeon is even starting to make t5 no light fixtures now. they look just like the coral lifes.



Coralife was bought out by Aqueon, Thus why the lights look identical. Ive got some of the T5NO aqueon and they have the same issues the Coralife does.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Thankfully customer service is quick and helpful. they are sending me a new one along with a return lable so they can send it off to R&D to figure out whats going on. *fingercrossed* this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

new one came in yesterday! so far so good.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

not that anyone is reading this anymore, but i noticed two my fixtures the coralife was actually a sticker, and under the sticker it said "rzilla" i'm wondering if the problem is that they had been selling a reptile light for aquarium use?


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Still reading this for sure. Not sure why that would be a problem, though...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

its the same thing as going to a restaurant, and ordering salmon, and getting dyed tilapia.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

FWIW, the Coralife 36" T5 I got has been working for more than a week and so far so good. I did remove the protective acrylic film to reduce the heat, although it's not really that hot.

The pink tube came defective, it more like purple. I ditched it and put in a new 6500K and it looks good. 

Hope it lasts. And I really wish the 30" is as good because I have a few 20GL that need better lighting.


----------



## kaaayd (Apr 16, 2012)

So I've been having this problem and Coralife finally got back to me. They're sending out the replacement. Is it safe to assume that I will have the same problems with the new fixture? 

Has anybody found a good 30" T5NO fixture I can check out in case this doesn't work out?


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

For the record, I've been using a 30" Coralife for just about a year with no problems. 9 hours a day on a timer...

Good luck!


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm 2 months into my third. Noticed the ends of the bulbs are black again yesterday. It is still lighting. Hope it hangs in there.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

After reading this and several other reports on the 30" T5NO from Coralife (also the same light from Aqueon) it sounds to me that Coralife/Aqueon need to do something big to fix this issue. Ive got some of the 24 inch and the 36 inch units and some have had some issues and some have not. BUT they get really to hot I find. 

Has anyone contacted Coralife?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, I've contacted Coralife a few times for my own units and when people on the forum have had difficulties.

If you're having trouble with a fixture, definitely contact customer service. Seems like most of the people who have issues when they get replacement fixtures always get their replacements from their LFS via return or exchange. Since so many distributors around the country allow their stock to sit forever and a day, there's a chance people aren't getting the newest model. Best to have Coralife replace it directly.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually took a chance and just purchased one. I felt pretty comfortable trying it out. It really was the light that I wanted so as long as I can get a replacement from Coralife if there is a problem, then I am willing to risk it.

I've had it on my 20 long for a few days now. _(I saved the packaging, just in case.)_


----------



## kaaayd (Apr 16, 2012)

hmmm... I'm not feeling reassured that this new fixture will be any better. I cannot find another T5NO anywhere. Does anybody have any suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

kaaayd said:


> hmmm... I'm not feeling reassured that this new fixture will be any better. I cannot find another T5NO anywhere. Does anybody have any suggestions for a replacement?


You could switch to spiral CFLs in clamp lamps or worklights.


My replacement T5NO is still working by the way. Aquatic, sorry to hear your replacement died.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have three of these 30" Coralife units. One blew suddenly a few months ago - how long ago, I don't remember without checking my threads, because I started a thread about it at the time.

I was promptly sent a replacement, and both the replacement and one of the original fixtures has been running daily, no problems. I hate to admit it, but I am 99% sure the one that blew did so because I splashed a very small amount of water on it while it was on, so I think it was my fault. Knock on wood, I've never had a problem since.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

kaaayd said:


> hmmm... I'm not feeling reassured that this new fixture will be any better. I cannot find another T5NO anywhere. Does anybody have any suggestions for a replacement?


I think I read that T5HEs are equivalent.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> You could switch to spiral CFLs in clamp lamps or worklights.
> 
> 
> My replacement T5NO is still working by the way. Aquatic, sorry to hear your replacement died.



the replacements replacement is going strong for almost three weeks now!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Rainer said:


> I think I read that T5HEs are equivalent.



found this, says that NO and HE are basically same thing


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had the 30" dual T5NO bulb Coralife fixture running 10 hrs a day for nearly 2 years now on my 36 Gallon bowfront.

I've just recently started having a problem that I assumed was a bad bulb, but now I'm not sure. A couple weeks ago I replaced my 6700K bulb and just recently it has started not firing that bulb up during the timer start-up (wow the tank looks weird with just the ColorMax bulb). After a couple hours though it will suddenly light up and be fine for a day or so.

I guess I'll switch the bulbs around and see if the 6700K still goes out or if it switches to the ColorMax.

If it is the fixture maybe I will switch to a single T5HO sitting right on the tank...HO bulbs seem to be much easier to find.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's more than 7,000 hours of usage! Pretty great for a cheap fixture. 



syzygy9 said:


> I've had the 30" dual T5NO bulb Coralife fixture running 10 hrs a day for nearly 2 years now on my 36 Gallon bowfront.


----------



## kaaayd (Apr 16, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> You could switch to spiral CFLs in clamp lamps or worklights.
> 
> 
> My replacement T5NO is still working by the way. Aquatic, sorry to hear your replacement died.


haha... I did just that. The day after they said they would send out the replacement the bulb died. I didn't feel like buying another one since one I replaced recently already formed dark bands. Hopefully these lights aren't too strong. I guess I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

Well to no surprise my light went out again plus the 24" light went also... Getting ready to put in that call and see what happens.. They went for 2 months after replacement, the 24" went 4 months after I figured I'd try that one too.. Not sure what to say other than I hope they still have good customer service!!


----------



## D_Harris (Jul 19, 2012)

I had mine die this week. If I knocked on it, it would flicker back on an eventually stayed on but is very dim.

I'm looking for a quality replacement but am having trouble in the 30" size. Would love high lighting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

D_Harris said:


> I had mine die this week. If I knocked on it, it would flicker back on an eventually stayed on but is very dim.
> 
> I'm looking for a quality replacement but am having trouble in the 30" size. Would love high lighting. Any suggestions?


thats what my first one did.

the problem only seems to be with 30" *T5NO*. 

for whatever reason the 30" *T5HO* does not have this problem.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Contact customer service. They'll replace it with a newer model.



D_Harris said:


> I had mine die this week. If I knocked on it, it would flicker back on an eventually stayed on but is very dim.
> 
> I'm looking for a quality replacement but am having trouble in the 30" size. Would love high lighting. Any suggestions?


----------



## sebdtw (Aug 8, 2008)

*Repaired or retrofit ?*

My Coralife 30" T5NO did this flicker / die / burn bulbs failure thing too -- but it was after the 1-year warranty had lapsed. When I called their tech support, I was told that they didn't have a history of these 30" fixtures having a consistent fault. They didn't offer any special help other than to suggest that I buy new bulbs and see if it works. So as a result, I have 3 Colorax bulbs and 3 6700K bulbs, for a fixture that don't work. So I put it in a closet and haven't used it for another year. 

Now I'm curious, with so many fresh posts lately about this fixture, if anybody tried to retrofit these, or to fix/replace the faulty part ? e.g. was it the ballast ? bad solder joints ? 

I tried taking it apart once to see if I could fix it. I could not manage to get the ballast un-jammed from the tunnel. Anybody have a how to ?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

sebdtw said:


> My Coralife 30" T5NO did this flicker / die / burn bulbs failure thing too -- but it was after the 1-year warranty had lapsed. When I called their tech support, I was told that they didn't have a history of these 30" fixtures having a consistent fault. They didn't offer any special help other than to suggest that I buy new bulbs and see if it works. So as a result, I have 3 Colorax bulbs and 3 6700K bulbs, for a fixture that don't work. So I put it in a closet and haven't used it for another year.
> 
> Now I'm curious, with so many fresh posts lately about this fixture, if anybody tried to retrofit these, or to fix/replace the faulty part ? e.g. was it the ballast ? bad solder joints ?
> 
> I tried taking it apart once to see if I could fix it. I could not manage to get the ballast un-jammed from the tunnel. Anybody have a how to ?


I dunno but I kept my old fixture for this reason. I figured there might be a way to retrofit it or fix it.


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

Hate to drag up an old thread, but I'm having the exact problem... but with the 24" fixture. Based on the Amazon reviews, I'm not the only one. Strangely, my 30" has been running happily for four years... knock on wood.

I had 24" fixture for about 6 months and was happy with it. So much so that I recommended it to my parents when they started up their 20 gallon. Big mistake, by the way! Within a week of having it, theirs failed in a spectacular fashion - smoke, fire, and melted plastic fused to the top of their tank. I felt terrible for possibly inadvertently nearly causing them to lose their house.

Of course, I felt even more terrible when mine failed a few days later. Same issues described in the thread: bulbs have blackened ends and only flickered when turned on. I replaced the blackened bulbs and it worked again, but only for a week or so. At this point, I'm not really willing to waste any more expensive bulbs on a faulty fixture.

Just wanted to point out that the 24" Coralife T5NO has issues too.


----------



## switch26 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok first thing I haven't seen anyone post about these fixtues is "What wattage are you guys trying to use in these fixtures"?


You guys do realize these fixtures can only put out a certain amount of watts?

Even if you put in a higher wattage bulb? That could be an issue..

I didn't realize this when i first got some T5's with my corallife fixture.. they both came with 39w bulbs, but my fixture could only put out 21 w per bulb..

could be part of your problem


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're having issues, your best bet is to contact customer service.



slowfoot said:


> Hate to drag up an old thread, but I'm having the exact problem... but with the 24" fixture. Based on the Amazon reviews, I'm not the only one. Strangely, my 30" has been running happily for four years... knock on wood.
> 
> I had 24" fixture for about 6 months and was happy with it. So much so that I recommended it to my parents when they started up their 20 gallon. Big mistake, by the way! Within a week of having it, theirs failed in a spectacular fashion - smoke, fire, and melted plastic fused to the top of their tank. I felt terrible for possibly inadvertently nearly causing them to lose their house.
> 
> ...


----------

